
Gangnam Style is no longer the most-played video on YouTube - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40566816
======
dberhane
"The surreal video became so popular that it "broke" YouTube's play counter,
exceeding the maximum possible number of views (2,147,483,647), and forcing
the company to rewrite its code."

